# Do you dry off your cheese after smoking



## scarbelly (Dec 5, 2011)

I have seen comments that many folks dry off their cheese after smoking and that lots of folks don't want to "wipe away the smoke flavor"

What is your method? Please choose a method then post a little about your methods in the thread.

Thanks for helping make this a better place


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2011)

I just let it air dry in the fridge, then put it in the freezer for an hour, then vac pack it.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 5, 2011)

Guess I vac pack it as is, without wiping the outside

TJ


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 5, 2011)

I leave it overnight in the fridge and then vacuum seal it.


----------



## jjwdiver (Dec 5, 2011)

I dab off the excess (actually it sits on paper towel then i roll it on all sides), then vac seal it.  Guessing the freezer trick helps it keep the shape when sealing, but that never bothered me.

John


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 5, 2011)

I usually just wrap it up as is without drying. Never had an issues with mold.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 5, 2011)

The only time I have ever had any moisture on my cheese is when I was smoking with heat. Now that I have my A-Maze-N smokers I have never had any moisture on my cheese at all. Some of that might have to do with the fact that I am usually smoking it around this time of the year and it's cold up here so there is no heat in my smoker at all.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 5, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 6, 2011)

BUMP


----------

